# Che stronza!!



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

*La trentenne aveva raccontato tutto alle amiche*

*L’educatrice: sono innamorata
di quel ragazzo di 13 anni *

*Parla dal carcere la donna sorpresa con il minorenne. Gli investigatori: il rapporto durava da due mesi *


- Il fidanzato, trentenne, non imma­ginava. Il ragazzino, 13 anni, un mar­cantonio per la sua età, ha un’esi­stenza che i sociologi definirebbero «borderline», sul confine, natural­mente con il perenne rischio di sconfinare, e cadere. Infine, l’assi­stente sociale, di 30 anni: ha i capel­li a caschetto con colpi di sole, è bas­sa di statura, ha un corpo pieno nel­le forme. Rimane in cella; non da so­la, ma in compagnia di piccole delin­quenti di giornata. Vi riportiamo fra­si confidate ad amiche e colleghe prima dell’arresto, avvenuto marte­dì: «Sono confusa»; «Sono innamo­rata». 
*Da due mesi frequentava — e non solo per lavoro *— il ragazzino, un ragazzino «disagiato», affidato a lei e alla sua cooperativa, la Diapa­son, una cooperativa della quale, per la cronaca, gli addetti ai lavori, nel settore, parlano bene, o comun­que non male. Il capo della coopera­tiva, al telefono, ha una voce di chi è appena tornato dall’apocalisse. Il Co­mune ha chiuso collaborazione ed erogazione di fondi. Torniamo all’adulta e al minoren­ne. Ci si vedeva anche al di fuori del­la cooperativa. A cominciare dalla casa del ragazzino. Come successo martedì. Martedì la madre è rientra­ta, forse all’improvviso, forse no per­ché presagiva; avrà spiato o sentito; ha chiamato i carabinieri, che dopo averla fatta rivestire, le han messo le manette. Più tardi, saputo dell’ar­resto, il fidanzato si è precipitato dai carabinieri, quelli della compa­gnia Porta Monforte. Ha confidato che, sì, a pensarci, qualche messag­gino visto sul cellulare della ragazza gli aveva messo dubbi in testa. 
*Il tredicenne, e l’ha subito detto e ripetuto, era consenziente, *lo voleva anche lui. Nei momenti dell’irruzio­ne dei carabinieri, momenti di tram­busto e generale vergogna, l’assi­stente sociale, una ragazza figlia di una «buona famiglia» e «gran lavo­ratrice», ha urlato alla madre del ra­gazzino che «era meglio se mi pic­chiavi, ma questo no, non dovevi». Qualcuno dice che le due fossero grandi amiche; qualcun altro che si odiassero. L’assessore alle Politiche sociali Mariolina Moioli, con tatto, sta cer­cando di curare il possibile; ha in­contrato la madre, vedrà cosa fare con l’assistente, e con il ragazzino: «Bisogna proteggere le vittime di questa brutta storia». La 30enne è di­fesa dall’avvocato Martina Bianchi, che punta a ottenere agli arresti do­miciliari. Le abbiamo chiesto quale strategia adotterà per il resto. «Non una parola» ha detto chiudendo la porta dello studio legale, studio qua­si completamente, a vedere i nomi sull’insegna, formato da donne.



Bell'assistente sociale del cazzo.
Mi auguro una condanna esemplare


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

assistente del cazzo nel vero senso della parola
a quanto pare gli gustava .....


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> assistente del cazzo nel vero senso della parola
> a quanto pare gli gustava .....



c'è poco da scherzare.
L'assistenza sociale si da' a chi ha dei problemi e approfittarsene così per soddisfarsi i bollenti spiriti da cagnetta è indegno!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Luglio 2009)

beh, non credo che cmq questo arresto e relative conseguenze facciano bene al ragazzo


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> beh, non credo che cmq questo arresto e relative conseguenze facciano bene al ragazzo


e quindi?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e quindi?


e quindi forse la cosa poteva essere gestita con più delicatezza, non con un arresto in flagranza, non facendo trapelare la notizia sui giornali... raccogli prove, fai allontanare l'assistente, denunciala, affianca un'altra assistente al ragazzo, fai capire che stanno facendo delle stronzate pericolosissime, ecc.

e cmq nn credo che il ragazzo sia stato sfruttato/plagiato/obbligato...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> e quindi forse la cosa poteva essere gestita con più delicatezza, non con un arresto in flagranza, non facendo trapelare la notizia sui giornali... raccogli prove, fai allontanare l'assistente, denunciala, affianca un'altra assistente al ragazzo, fai capire che stanno facendo delle stronzate pericolosissime, ecc.
> 
> * e cmq nn credo che il ragazzo sia stato sfruttato/plagiato/obbligato.*..


stiamo parlando di un ragazzo borderline con esigenze di supporto assistenza.
Comunque la legge parla chiaro.
Le interpretazioni dei singoli casi per fortuna non spettano a noi.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> e quindi forse la cosa poteva essere gestita con più delicatezza, non con un arresto in flagranza, non facendo trapelare la notizia sui giornali... raccogli prove, fai allontanare l'assistente, denunciala, affianca un'altra assistente al ragazzo, fai capire che stanno facendo delle stronzate pericolosissime, ecc.
> 
> *e cmq nn credo che il ragazzo sia stato sfruttato/plagiato/obbligato... *


Auch neanche io... e'piu'facile che il ragazzo borderline abbia plagiato lei


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Auch neanche io... e'piu'facile che il ragazzo borderline abbia plagiato lei


l'ho pensato pure io.... il 14enne più o meno bulletto che si vanta con gli amici di essersi fatto una 30enne (pure assistente sociale), non mi sembra una cosa tanto strana


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> l'ho pensato pure io.... il 14enne più o meno bulletto che si vanta con gli amici di essersi fatto una 30enne (pure assistente sociale), non mi sembra una cosa tanto strana


Pero' lei e' di certo una cogliona incompetente


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Luglio 2009)

a parte che è un articolo un po' di merda e che proporrei la lapidazione del giornalista...

borderline, non borderline, instabile, stabile, ha poca importanza e non può certo scagionare una trentenne che se l'è scopato per un paio di mesi. la legge è legge, mi pare. 

forse sì, il ragazzino non è stato costretto, ma rimane un ragazzino. anche uno di 8 anni magari non si ribella. non capisco quindi come si possa giustificare la stronza.

poi che le cose plateali e gli articoli sul giornale possono fare più male che bene, è un fatto secondo me incontestabile. ma non solo in questo caso... anche l'articolo sul poliziotto che ho postato l'altro ieri, ne è a mio avviso un altro chiaro esempio.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2009)

Ma io non giustifico quella cretina... pero' capisco che rapportarsi a soggetti borderline e'veramente difficile proprio perche' hanno la tendenza al plagio... tra l'altro per quanto ho letto sull'argomento e' difficile parlare di soggetto borderline perche' in genere e' tutta la famiglia.

Certo la tizia non e' portata per quella professione.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io non giustifico quella cretina... pero' capisco che rapportarsi a soggetti borderline e'veramente difficile proprio perche' hanno la tendenza al plagio... tra l'altro per quanto ho letto sull'argomento e' difficile parlare di soggetto borderline perche' in genere e' tutta la famiglia.
> 
> *Certo la tizia non e' portata per quella professione*.



si forse giustificare non era il termine più corretto, ma non me ne veniva un altro.

comunque penso proprio tu abbia centrato il bersaglio. non è portata. che sia una professione difficile nessuno lo mette in dubbio. ma se non si è portati è inutile e anzi controproducente svolgerla.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io non giustifico quella cretina... pero' capisco che rapportarsi a soggetti borderline e'veramente difficile proprio perche' hanno la tendenza al plagio... tra l'altro per quanto ho letto sull'argomento e' difficile parlare di soggetto borderline perche' in genere e' tutta la famiglia.
> 
> Certo la tizia non e' portata per quella professione.



ma proprio perchè i soggetti borderline come chiunque (sopratutto minore) abbia bisogno di supporto  ,hanno dei problemi relazionali, non li si possono mettere in mani di stronzi incompetenti.
E il fatto che lei si giustifichi dicendo "me ne sono innamorata" porta  a pensare che forse, più che il ragazzo, abbia bisogno di aiuto lei.


----------



## Old sperella (24 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Bell'assistente sociale del cazzo.
> Mi auguro una condanna esemplare


c'è troppa gente che non sa distinguere i propri sentimenti e neanche le proprie pulsioni . 
vedrai che la condanna sarà minima  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> c'è tropp*a gente *che non sa distinguere i propri sentimenti e neanche le proprie pulsioni .
> vedrai che la condanna sarà minima
> 
> 
> ...


che non vada a fare l'assistente sociale


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma proprio perchè i soggetti borderline come chiunque (sopratutto minore) abbia bisogno di supporto  ,hanno dei problemi relazionali, non li si possono mettere in mani di stronzi incompetenti.
> E il fatto che lei si giustifichi dicendo "me ne sono innamorata" porta  a pensare che forse, più che il ragazzo, abbia bisogno di aiuto lei.





> Le persone affette da questo disturbo trascinano altri, parenti e partner in un vortice di emotività, dal quale spesso è difficile uscire, se non con l'aiuto di un esperto. Questi soggetti, infatti, sperimentano emozioni devastanti e le manifestano in modo eclatante, drammatizzano ed esagerano molti aspetti della loro vita o i loro sentimenti, proiettano le loro inadempienze sugli altri, sembrano vittime degli altri quando *ne sono spesso i carnefici *e si comportano in modo diverso nel giro di qualche minuto o ora.


Hanno sicuramente preso sottogamba il disturbo mandando una 30enne probabilmente senza troppa competenza in materia (disturbo tra l' altro poco diffuso nelle regioni del mediterraneo ma molto diffuso al nord)... per esperienza ahime' in prima persona_* compatisco*_ quella cretina!


----------



## Old latriglia (24 Luglio 2009)

scusate, ho un problema tecnico ...... dall'articolo mi pareva si  parlasse di pedofilia  

	
	
		
		
	


	









mi sembra di ricordare che se un 30enne si fa unA 13enne si inizia a parlare di castrazione e galera a vita ........


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> scusate, ho un problema tecnico ...... dall'articolo mi pareva si  parlasse di pedofilia
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















esatto. Se si fosse trattato di  un uomo e non una donna ho idea che si sarebbe detto ben peggio


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> scusate, ho un problema tecnico ...... dall'articolo mi pareva si  parlasse di pedofilia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'è differenza.pur nell'assoluta condanna di questa trentenne sciagurata... ma non è la stessa cosa.


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> scusate, ho un problema tecnico ...... dall'articolo mi pareva si parlasse di pedofilia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Anche se la legge non la prevede, c'è sempre una bella differenza.... sai in quanti tantavamo di sbirciare sotto la mini della prof di italiano in prima superiore? Ed avevamo appena 14 anni... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




In ogni caso, non so lui, ma lei andrebbe curata.


----------



## Old latriglia (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche se la legge non la prevede, c'è sempre una bella differenza.... sai in quanti tantavamo di sbirciare sotto la mini della prof di italiano in prima superiore? Ed avevamo appena 14 anni...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


personalmente credo che se ci si vede tutta questa differenza non sia l'unica che debba farsi dare una registrata ...


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> personalmente credo che se ci si vede tutta questa differenza non sia l'unica che debba farsi dare una registrata ...


 evidentemente vivi sulla luna... divertiti.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> personalmente credo che se ci si vede tutta questa differenza non sia l'unica che debba farsi dare una registrata ...


non fa mai male


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> scusate, ho un problema tecnico ...... dall'articolo mi pareva si  parlasse di pedofilia
> 
> 
> 
> ...















se io e asu ci molliamo, posso corteggiarti?


----------



## Old latriglia (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> evidentemente vivi sulla luna... divertiti.


quando pubblichi la bibbia fammi un fischio, ho ancora un buono in libreria


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche se la legge non la prevede, c'è sempre una bella differenza.... sai in quanti tantavamo di sbirciare sotto la mini della prof di italiano in prima superiore? Ed avevamo appena 14 anni...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non sono d'accordo amichino... che voi sbirciaste sotto la gonna, è un conto. ma dubito che la vostra insegnante aprisse le gambe per darvi modo di vedere maggiormente...
non credere che LE quattordicenni siano differenti. anche loro davanti a un insegnante giovane e carino facce le "sceme", è chiaro che l'insegnante però, pure accorgendosene, debba stare assolutamente al suo posto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Luglio 2009)

*ahhhh l'amore*

com'è è bello vedervi andare sempre così d'accordo


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> quando pubblichi la bibbia fammi un fischio, ho ancora un buono in libreria


 Quando finisci di pensare che chi la vede diversamente da te ha bisogno di una registrata, restituisci il fischio... pirlotta.


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo amichino... che voi sbirciaste sotto la gonna, è un conto. ma dubito che la vostra insegnante aprisse le gambe per darvi modo di vedere maggiormente...
> non credere che LE quattordicenni siano differenti. anche loro davanti a un insegnante giovane e carino facce le "sceme", è chiaro che l'insegnante però, pure accorgendosene, debba stare assolutamente al suo posto.


Era semplicemente per spiegare come la sessualità e la psicologia di un maschio differisce da quella di una femmina. Questo non toglie, e l'ho scritto, che la legge non può tener conto di queste differenze. Ed ho scritto anche che lei andrebbe curata.


----------



## Old latriglia (24 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo amichino... che voi sbirciaste sotto la gonna, è un conto. ma dubito che la vostra insegnante aprisse le gambe per darvi modo di vedere maggiormente...
> non credere che LE quattordicenni siano differenti. anche loro davanti a un insegnante giovane e carino facce le "sceme", è chiaro che l'insegnante però, pure accorgendosene, debba stare assolutamente al suo posto.


ah, il prof di fisica delle medie  

	
	
		
		
	


	









tesoro corteggiami pur tutta nel caso, tanto pare che stiamo sullo stesso pianeta


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*............*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche se la legge non la prevede, c'è sempre una bella differenza.... sai in quanti tantavamo di sbirciare sotto la mini della prof di italiano in prima superiore? Ed avevamo appena 14 anni...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sembravano un film con la prima Fenech e Banfi, Cannavalle, Bombolo e Vitali


----------



## Old sperella (24 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo amichino... che voi sbirciaste sotto la gonna, è un conto. *ma dubito che la vostra insegnante aprisse le gambe per darvi modo di vedere maggiormente.*..
> non credere che LE quattordicenni siano differenti. anche loro davanti a un insegnante giovane e carino facce le "sceme", è chiaro che l'insegnante però, pure accorgendosene, debba stare assolutamente al suo posto.


OT : la mia insegnante sì , credo che metà classe abbia avuto erezioni continue all'ora di inglese


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Luglio 2009)

bòòòni


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Sembravano un film con la prima Fenech e Banfi, Cannavalle, Bombolo e Vitali


 ... vero! Con Pierino che si tromba la maestra...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> ah, il prof di fisica delle medie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da noi erano tutti cessi, sia alle medie che alle superiori, e ne eravamo ben tristi 

	
	
		
		
	


	













ok ma ssssshhhh che se lo scopre asu mi spacca il culo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> OT : la mia insegnante sì , credo che metà classe abbia avuto erezioni continue all'ora di inglese




ok, un insegnante "normale", non lo fa. 

ho detto

e non osare contraddirmi


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> OT : la mia insegnante sì , credo che metà classe abbia avuto erezioni continue all'ora di inglese


da me lo faceva la supplente di italiano... mini tirata alle cosce e ogni tanto spalancata di gambe...


----------



## Old latriglia (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quando finisci di pensare che chi la vede diversamente da te ha bisogno di una registrata, restituisci il fischio... *pirlotta*.


stavolta sei già rimasto senza argomenti al secondo turno?


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> stavolta sei già rimasto senza argomenti al secondo turno?


 nel merito non rispondi... quindi confermo l'aggettivo! ... chi è senza argomenti? Dai, lascia stare...


----------



## Old sperella (24 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ok, un insegnante "normale", non lo fa.
> 
> ho detto
> 
> e non osare contraddirmi


siamo già a due , come la mettiamo ? 

	
	
		
		
	


	







moltimodi ha detto:


> da me lo faceva la supplente di italiano... mini tirata alle cosce e ogni tanto spalancata di gambe...


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> siamo già a due , come la mettiamo ?


 Solo che da me non era la metà della classe...


----------



## Old sperella (24 Luglio 2009)

Al mio prof di greco veniva su quando una mia compagna si sedeva al primo banco


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

*ma che porco!*



sperella ha detto:


> Al mio prof di greco veniva su quando una mia compagna si sedeva al primo banco


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E*ra semplicemente per spiegare come la sessualità e la psicologia di un maschio differisce da quella di una femmina.* Questo non toglie, e l'ho scritto, che la legge non può tener conto di queste differenze. Ed ho scritto anche che lei andrebbe curata.



ho capito. e io ho anche spiegato che per esperienza persoale, ho potuto vedere che questa differenza non c'è.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ho capito. e io ho anche spiegato che per esperienza persoale, ho potuto vedere che questa differenza non c'è.


per me c'è eppure vi trovo mentalmente sane


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ho capito. e io ho anche spiegato che per esperienza persoale, ho potuto vedere che questa differenza non c'è.


 Dire che non c'è differenza nella sessualità e nella psicologia tra i due generi maschile e femminile, per me è un'assurdità, amichetta. Poi ognuno la pensa come crede...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

non capisco cazzo ci sia da discutere.
Uomo o donna la legge considera pedofilo chi si tromba o molesta un minore.
Questo ragazzo è un minore
Stop.
A volte fatico a starvi dietro 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e se vogliamo dirla tutta i filmetti con l'insegnante maiala non è che faccian tanto testo perchè non mi pare di averne mai visto uno con l'insegnante maschio che si dava una toccatina davanti all'alunna ..( o forse qualche pornazzo ma non ho tanta esperienza)


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me c'è eppure vi trovo mentalmente sane


Mi sembra lampante ci sia. Non trovo comunque tanto sana una che dice che chi la pensa diversamente da lei si debba dare una registrata.


----------



## Old latriglia (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> nel merito non rispondi... quindi confermo l'aggettivo! ... chi è senza argomenti? Dai, lascia stare...


nel merito che ti devo rispondere?

se non ci arrivi da solo che un adulto dovrebbe saper tenere le mutande al suo posto quando si tratta di adolescenti e che far distinzioni tra maschi e femmine è quanto meno primitivo ... 

lascio stare che ho il sospetto che tu sia pure invidioso non ti sia capitato ......


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> nel merito che ti devo rispondere?
> 
> se non ci arrivi da solo che un adulto dovrebbe saper tenere le mutande al suo posto quando si tratta di adolescenti e che far distinzioni tra maschi e femmine è quanto meno primitivo ...
> 
> *lascio stare che ho il sospetto che tu sia pure invidioso non ti sia capitato* ......


Avevo lo stesso sospetto al contrario, lo sai?   Ora ne ho la certezza... dai, avresti studiato meno e ti saresti divertita di più.


----------



## Old sperella (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Solo che da me non era la metà della classe...


eri al Giua , quindi tutta la classe ?


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> nel merito che ti devo rispondere?
> 
> se non ci arrivi da solo che u*n adulto dovrebbe saper tenere le mutande al suo posto quando si tratta di adolescenti *e che far distinzioni tra maschi e femmine è quanto meno primitivo ...
> 
> lascio stare che ho il sospetto che tu sia pure invidioso non ti sia capitato ......


su questo nessuno ha detto il contrario ...la seconda parte è oltremodo opinabile


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Asudem ha detto:


> non capisco cazzo ci sia da discutere.
> Uomo o donna la legge considera pedofilia chi si tromba o molesta un minore.
> Questo ragazzo è un minore
> Stop.
> ...


 
ma all'epoca noi maschietti facevamo tanto testosterone


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> eri al Giua , quindi tutta la classe ?


 Scano... quindi praticamente la stessa cosa


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma all'epoca noi maschietti facevamo tanto testosterone


 Beh a 14 ci fai la doccia col testosterone...


----------



## Old latriglia (24 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non capisco cazzo ci sia da discutere.
> Uomo o donna la legge considera pedofilo chi si tromba o molesta un minore.
> Questo ragazzo è un minore
> Stop.
> ...


è il modo in cui si mantengono le mentalità ..... poi che le si voglia chiamare psicologia è altro discorso


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è differenza.pur nell'assoluta condanna di questa trentenne sciagurata... ma non è la stessa cosa.



non ho capito mica...mi spieghi la differenza?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

Incredibile un caso diplomatico per una battuta su una commedia all'italiana.


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> su questo nessuno ha detto il contrario ...la seconda parte è oltremodo opinabile


 Ti rendi conto... far distinzioni tra maschi e femmine è oltremodo primitivo...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti rendi conto... far distinzioni tra maschi e femmine è oltremodo primitivo...


se la girassi e al posto della donna ci fosse un trentenne che si è fatto una ragazzina di 13 però dubito che sarebbe venuta fuori la battuta dei filmetti con la fenech  no?


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ho capito mica...mi spieghi la differenza?


la sessualità nel maschio e nella femmina è diversa .ma tanto
per fortuna. viva la differenza ,è la natura....etc


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se la girassi e al posto della donna ci fosse un trentenne che si è fatto una ragazzina di 13 però dubito che sarebbe venuta fuori la battuta dei filmetti con la fenech no?


E questo conferma ciò che dico io... c'è una differenza abissale tra i due generi. Assimilare il maschile ed il femminile non ha senso... anche se capisco che la legge lo debba necessariamente fare. Ma che si dica che la mascolinità e la femminilità siano la stessa cosa... ah beh... ognuno ha diritto alle sue opinioni, ovvio. Ma è una follia, imho.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se la girassi e al posto della donna ci fosse un trentenne che si è fatto una ragazzina di 13 però dubito che sarebbe venuta fuori la battuta dei filmetti con la fenech  no?


appunto


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> la sessualità nel maschio e nella femmina è diversa .ma tanto
> per fortuna. viva la differenza ,è la natura....etc


su questo non ci piove ma cazzo c'entra nel contesto del tred  non l'ho mica capito..


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> su questo non ci piove ma cazzo c'entra nel contesto del tred  non l'ho mica capito..


...perché triglia ha posto la questione


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> su questo non ci piove ma cazzo c'entra nel contesto del tred non l'ho mica capito..


 rileggi dall'inizio... e capirai l'arcano.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

sarò strana e pure su un altro pianeta anch'io ma continuo a non vedere la differenza


----------



## Old latriglia (24 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...perché triglia ha posto la questione


anche no  

	
	
		
		
	


	





io ho posto la questione di come CHI STAVA RISPONDENDO avrebbe risposto diversamente se invece che una donna fosse stato un uomo ad avere una relazione con una ragazzina


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> anche no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


così l'avevo interpretata anch'io..


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2009)

vado a registrarmi...scusate.
è stato un piacere


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

fatti dare una controllata anche alle candele


----------



## Old latriglia (24 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> vado a registrarmi...scusate.
> è stato un piacere


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2009)

Una ragazzina di 14 anni sogna l'amore la sessualita' e' strettamente legata a quel concetto... un ragazzino di 14 vuole trombare!

In tutto questo lei rimane sempre una cogliona!


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Una ragazzina di 14 anni sogna l'amore la sessualita' e' strettamente legata a quel concetto... *un ragazzino di 14 vuole trombare!*
> 
> In tutto questo lei rimane sempre una cogliona!


 Assolutamente si! L'imperativo è uno solo, e categorico: trombare... e tromberemo!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Assolutamente si! L'imperativo è uno solo, e categorico: trombare... e tromberemo!


eh beh non sempre. Spesso diventava: trombare. E trombavano. Gli altri però, quelli delle clessi superiori. noi nisba


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> eh beh non sempre. Spesso diventava: trombare. E trombavano. Gli altri però, quelli delle clessi superiori. noi nisba


 qualche colpo di culo qua e là... ma certo, era una lotta dura... i maschi degli animali sociali fanno vita grama...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> qualche colpo di culo qua e là... ma certo, era una lotta dura... i maschi degli animali sociali fanno vita grama...


dai il maschio sociale tra i 12 e i 15 è di fatto inesistente per le compagne di pari età ....


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2009)

C'e'una canzone di Dave Matthews Band (se non li conoscete peste vi colga!) "Crash into me " in cui appunto ricorda i suoi sogni da ragazzino in cui una gran donna gli faceva la grazia... ovviamente con una delicatezza che solo Dave Matthews puo' e la regalo a MM e R'n'R  che mi pare ne abbiano bisogno 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQ_Nf7yGxbc


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> C'e'una canzone di Dave Matthews Band (se non li conoscete peste vi colga!) "Crash into me " in cui appunto ricorda i suoi sogni da ragazzino in cui una gran donna gli faceva la grazia... ovviamente con una delicatezza che solo Dave Matthews puo' e la regalo a MM e R'n'R che mi pare ne abbiano bisogno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thank you so much (True) Reader


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me c'è eppure vi trovo mentalmente sane



non capisco questa precisazione scritta in risposta a un mio post, dato che non mi sembra di aver detto il contrario a nessuno di voi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dire che non c'è differenza nella sessualità e nella psicologia tra i due generi maschile e femminile, per me è un'assurdità, amichetta. Poi ognuno la pensa come crede...



e questa è la seconda risposta che non capisco. non mi sembra d'aver detto che non c'è differenza nella sessualità, ma che non c'è differenza nel comportamento. il tredicenne guarda arrapato la professoressa bona, la tredicenne guarda sognante il professore ganzo. 
non mi sembra che il problema sia questo, ma la reazione degli insegnanti (o comunque degli adulti in genere) davanti alle palesi manifestazioni di interesse di un quasi-adolescente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se la girassi e al posto della donna ci fosse un trentenne che si è fatto una ragazzina di 13 però dubito che sarebbe venuta fuori la battuta dei filmetti con la fenech no?





moltimodi ha detto:


> E questo conferma ciò che dico io... c'è una differenza abissale tra i due generi. Assimilare il maschile ed il femminile non ha senso... anche se capisco che la legge lo debba necessariamente fare. Ma che si dica che la mascolinità e la femminilità siano la stessa cosa... ah beh... ognuno ha diritto alle sue opinioni, ovvio. Ma è una follia, imho.


 Non ce la faccio a capire cosa c'entrino le fantasie di adolescenti (ed eventuali scorrettezze gravissime di adulti che hanno responsabilità educative e che avrebbero dovuto essere segnalati al superiore) con l'abuso di un ragazzino di 13 anni (che ha un cervello di 13 (tredici) anni indipendentemente dalle reazioni fisiche), oltretutto con gravi difficolta relazionali, psicologiche e cognitive, da parte di un'educatrice (si chiamano così le persone assunte dai comuni per fare assistenza, un tempo si usavano obiettori, che non sono sottoposte a nessun controllo perché le cooperative lavorano al ribasso) e non un'assistente sociale, che aveva responsabilità da adulto.

E se fosse stato un uomo? Se fosse stato un sacerdote?

Sono allibita.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e questa è la seconda risposta che non capisco. non mi sembra d'aver detto che non c'è differenza nella sessualità, ma che non c'è differenza nel comportamento. il tredicenne guarda arrapato la professoressa bona, la tredicenne guarda sognante il professore ganzo.
> non mi sembra che il problema sia questo, ma la reazione degli insegnanti (o comunque degli adulti in genere) davanti alle palesi manifestazioni di interesse di un quasi-adolescente.


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Luglio 2009)

La ragazza ha sbagliato tutto, le sue azioni possono avere conseguenze spiacevoli sullo sviluppo psicologico di questo adolescente. La madre del ragazzo che ha chiamato i carabinieri secondo me è un'imbecille. Poteva mandarla via e poi fare denuncia ai superiori della cooperativa. Comportandosi così ha pensato solo a vendicarsi e non al bene delle persone coinvolte.
Secondo me, più che di una condanna esemplare, questa ragazza ha bisogno di essere seguita da uno psicologo. Non so come siano le leggi ma io non la manderei in galera.
Il ragazzo avrà dei danni da questa esperienza, ma non credo che siano danni gravissimi.
Gandhi si è sposato a 13 anni con una coetanea. Il matrimonio è stato combinato dalle famiglie. Trombava come un riccio: da adolescente quasi non pensava ad altro. Ha avuto un trauma pesante perché ha lasciato solo il padre moribondo per fare l'amore con la moglie e nel mentre il padre è deceduto senza l'assistenza del figlio (gli indù danno molto valore a queste cose). Per peggiorare il trauma in quel periodo la moglie era incinta e il figlio è morto pochi giorni dopo il parto. Gandhi sedicenne ha vissuto questo lutto come una punizione divina per la sua frenesia sessuale che non si fermava neppure davanti all'imminenza della morte paterna e al fatto che la moglie fosse incinta.
Gandhi da adulto ha condannato la pratica dei matrimoni infantili.
È vero che gli adolescenti a questa età sono un concentrato di testosterone ma sono psicologicamente ancora immaturi per l'attività sessuale. È meglio aspettare che maturi un po' anche la testa prima di cominciare a praticare sesso.
I rapporti di un adolescente con una donna adulta sono ancora più deleteri di quelli fra coetanei ed è giusto che siano puniti. Ma io non manderei questa donna in galera: le darei una multa, alcuni mesi di lavoro socialmente utile (in una casa di riposo) e l'obbligherei a seguire una terapia psicologica.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2009)

Sono sconcertata da questa indulgenza (mista a compiacimento per il ricordo delle prime pulsioni sessuali) degli uomini, compreso Giobbe.
Vorrei vedere chi trovando un figlio o figlia di tredici anni con uno o una trentenne (estero o omosessuale e qualsiasi genere sessuale della vittima ) non avrebbe consapevolezza della gravità del fatto.
Forse gli uomini voglio credere di essere sempre padroni della loro sessualità "attiva".
Mah
Credo che ci sia da riflettere.


Sarebbe come se non venisse considerato grave l'incesto ...perché tanto tutti i bambini hanno fantasie in cui giacciono (confusamente) con il genitore del sesso opposto  e ...il parricidio o il matricidio perché fantasticano di eliminare il genitore del proprio sesso.


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono sconcertata da questa indulgenza (mista a compiacimento per il ricordo delle prime pulsioni sessuali) degli uomini, compreso Giobbe.
> Vorrei vedere chi trovando un figlio o figlia di tredici anni con uno o una trentenne (estero o omosessuale e qualsiasi genere sessuale della vittima ) non avrebbe consapevolezza della gravità del fatto.
> Forse gli uomini voglio credere di essere sempre padroni della loro sessualità "attiva".
> Mah
> ...



Hai ragione anche tu.
 Se m'immagino io al posto del tredicenne non riesco a vedermi completamente come vittima. Sarei lo stesso una vittima, ma una vittima tutto sommato abbastanza felice.
 Se penso invece a mio figlio tredicenne con una donna adulta credo che la cosa mi farebbe incazzare parecchio. Tredici anni son pochi, se fossero 17 la cosa sarebbe stata un po' più accettabile. Ma anche così non credo che manderei questa donna in galera. Forse una pena severissima, ma non la prigione.
 Nel caso di rapporti omosessuali o se l'adulto fosse un uomo mi incazzerei come una bestia e penso che la galera sarebbe una pena giusta.
 

 

 Nonostante mi sforzi per affrontare seriamente questo argomento, anche a me vengono sempre in mente le mie professoresse e i film di Alvaro Vitali ed Edwige Fenech. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 Alla fin fine siamo dei bambinoni! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Credo che il mito di incontrare una donna "nave scuola" durante il periodo dell'adolescenza sia ben radicato nell'immaginario maschile.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Hai ragione anche tu.
> Se m'immagino io al posto del tredicenne non riesco a vedermi completamente come vittima. Sarei lo stesso una vittima, ma una vittima tutto sommato abbastanza felice.
> Se penso invece a mio figlio tredicenne con una donna adulta credo che la cosa mi farebbe incazzare parecchio. Tredici anni son pochi, se fossero 17 la cosa sarebbe stata un po' più accettabile. Ma anche così *non credo che manderei questa donna in galera*.* Forse una pena severissima*, ma non la prigione.
> *Nel caso di rapporti omosessuali o se l'adulto fosse un uomo mi incazzerei come una bestia e penso che la galera sarebbe una pena giusta.
> ...



*AHHH??????*




comunque continuo non solo a non trovare il lato comico della cosa, ma anzi trovo davvero fastidioso il fatto che qualcuno lo faccia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Hai ragione anche tu.
> Se m'immagino io al posto del tredicenne non riesco a vedermi completamente come vittima. Sarei lo stesso una vittima, ma una vittima tutto sommato abbastanza felice.
> Se penso invece a mio figlio tredicenne con una donna adulta credo che la cosa mi farebbe incazzare parecchio. Tredici anni son pochi, se fossero 17 la cosa sarebbe stata un po' più accettabile. Ma anche così non credo che manderei questa donna in galera. Forse una pena severissima, ma non la prigione.
> Nel caso di rapporti omosessuali o se l'adulto fosse un uomo mi incazzerei come una bestia e penso che la galera sarebbe una pena giusta.
> ...


Temo che vi sia in te, forse anche in altri, una difficoltà sia a ricordare realmente come si è a 13 anni (maschi o femmine), forse proprio perché l'immaturità dell'età vi ha impedito di memorizzare i contenuti emotivi e razionali.
Ricorda altre cose di quell'età, reazioni a un brutto voto, a un gioco, a un rimprovero, alla perdita delle figurine e forse potrai avere un'idea più completa di una fase delicatissima in cui si alternano momenti di presunta maturità ad altri di pura bambineria.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (25 Luglio 2009)

Beh...al nonnino...è mancata una cosa...ci teneva tanto per i miei 18...ad accompagnarmi in un bordello...ma disse sconsolato che la legge merlin rovinò ogni cosa...peccato...

Ma mi ricordo con brivido la mia prof di latino in ginnasio...dio se ero perso per lei...perso...perso...la sua scollatura, il seno prorompente dalla camicetta....oh quali ricordi...e quanti rasponi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *AHHH??????*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Concordo.
Mi sembra anche una mancanza di rispetto non solo nei confronti della vittima del fatto, ma di tutte le vittime di violenza e di tutti i bambini.
Ricordiamoci fino a che età si va dal pediatra e domandiamoci perché.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Mi sembra anche una mancanza di rispetto non solo nei confronti della vittima del fatto, ma di tutte le vittime di violenza e di tutti i bambini.
> Ricordiamoci fino a che età si va dal pediatra e domandiamoci perché.




sono d'accordo. non a caso ho definito il tredicenne un quasi-adolescente. secondo me a quell'età non si è ancora nell'adolescenza. credo sia una fase intermedia tra le due fasi, fase durante la quale fatti del genere potrebbero seriamente compromettere le successive.
nessuno poi nega che già a quell'età ci siano delle pulsioni sessuali (anzi ci sono già da prima). in alcuni casi a quell'età si va anche oltre la masturbazione e ci si avvicina concretamente e realmente al sesso puro. certo continuo a chiedermi chi o cosa faccia pensare che unA tredicenne sia esente da tutte queste cose. forse qualcuno è convinto che le femmine comincino a masturbarsi a 18 anni? che inizino a quest'età ad avere fantasie e pulsioni sessuali?
in tal caso faccio un comunicato stampa per dichiarare che non è così, che anche nelle femmine la masturbazione comincia ben prima dei 13 e anche le fantasie sessuali. che le assecondi e le soddisfi con un suo coetaneo è sconveniente per una questione di (im)maturità, ma comunque ci può stare. spero che qualcuno non si azzardi a dire che ci può stare anche se lo fa con un adulto. e se vale per lA tredicenne il discorso, la mia mente si rifiuta realmente e categoricament di capire e concepire perché non debba valere per UN tredicenne. se non suscita ilarità e battute di bassa lega per UNA tredicenne, perché deve accadere per UN tredicenne?
a volte mi sembra di vivere in un altro pianeta. ma lasciatemi pure dove sono perché mi ci trovo molto meglio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2009)

Prendo l'astronave anch'io.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Prendo l'astronave anch'io.



t'aspetto per l'aperitivo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> t'aspetto per l'aperitivo


----------



## Nobody (25 Luglio 2009)

Persa ricambo il tuo essere allibita... dovresti acquisire un po' di tolleranza in più verso chi ha idee diverse dalle tue, senza porti su un traballnte piedistallo. Fortunatamente vedo che più di una donna capisce la differenza che esiste tra la natura (ed il comportamento susseguente) di un maschio e di una femmina adolescente.
La legge non può e non deve fare differenze, le persone possono permettersi questo lusso cerebrale.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Persa ricambo il tuo essere allibita... dovresti acquisire un po' di tolleranza in più verso chi ha idee diverse dalle tue, senza porti su un traballnte piedistallo. Fortunatamente vedo che più di una donna capisce la differenza che esiste tra la natura (ed il comportamento susseguente) di un maschio e di una femmina adolescente.
> *La legge non può e non deve fare differenze, le persone possono permettersi questo lusso cerebrale*.


Quotissimo!
Nessuno ha scritto ha scritto che lei non debba essere punita. o che se fosse stato mio figlio non l'avrei presa a calci in culo e denunciata.


----------



## Nobody (25 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quotissimo!
> Nessuno ha scritto ha scritto che lei non debba essere punita. o che se fosse stato mio figlio non l'avrei presa a calci in culo e denunciata.


esatto... lei è un'adulta ed ha le responsabilità che competono all'età. Ed è giusto (ed inevitabile tra l'altro) che la legge non faccia differenze tra i due sessi.
Differenze che chiunque abbia frequentato una classe di quattordicenni coglie lampanti.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Persa ricambo il tuo essere allibita... dovresti acquisire un po' di tolleranza in più verso chi ha idee diverse dalle tue, senza porti su un traballnte piedistallo. Fortunatamente vedo che più di una donna capisce la differenza che esiste tra la natura (ed il comportamento susseguente) di un maschio e di una femmina adolescente.
> La legge non può e non deve fare differenze, le persone possono permettersi questo lusso cerebrale.


Nulla di nuovo sotto il sole, é una caratteristica di un certo modo di pensare e porsi. Resistere usque ad finem, è l'unica soluzione, per dimostrare se non l'altro che anche l'ultima voce del coro ha la sua dignità e non può e non deve essere demonizzata. E certi toni da "Lei non sa, signora mia ...." o certe rigidità unilaterali non aiutano una obiettiva valutazione degli eventi ma soprattutto una imparziale e serena valutazione delle altru opinioni. Che forse sarebbe meglio non ci fossero? Forse si, sembra


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Persa ricambo il tuo essere allibita... dovresti acquisire un po' di tolleranza in più verso chi ha idee diverse dalle tue, senza porti su un traballnte piedistallo. Fortunatamente vedo che più di una donna capisce la differenza che esiste tra la natura (ed il comportamento susseguente) di un maschio e di una femmina adolescente.
> La legge non può e non deve fare differenze, le persone possono permettersi questo lusso cerebrale.


Mi dispiace che tu sia allibito che io dia lo stesso rispetto a ragazzini e ragazzinee che dia responsabilità a uomini e donne nello stesso modo.


Credo che sull'autobiografia che si costruiscono le persone e i significati che attribuiscono ai propri vissuti infatili e adolescenziali ci sarebbe da approfondire.
Io ci sono stata in classi di quattordicenni (e anche diciasettenni) e ci sono stata da adulta responsabile, anche se avevo poco più di ventanni.



Oltrettutto in queste osservazioni (in cui non ci si è risparmiati battute) su una violenza, si è pure trascurato il fatto che il ragazzino era un caso problematico con difficoltà di relazione e apprendimento e che proprio per questo necessitava di un intervento che gli desse regole e senso del limite.
La gravità enorme della violenza è proprio rispetto alle consegenze psicologiche perché compiuta da chi aveva responsabilità educative.
Se un adolescente, proprio perché tale con ancora un cervello non totalmente formato, tende ad agire impulsi e disagi, questo non significa che lo si debba lasciare agire e non interpretare il disagio e tanto meno assecondare i suoi impulsi.


Mi sembra che si tenda a fraintere e immaginare che chi condanni quella violenza abbia un'immagine dell'adolescente o pre adolescente come privo di impulsi e di interessi sessuali.
Non è affatto così.
Impulsi, interessi sessuali e sessualità agita ce l'hanno non solo adolescenti, ma anche bambini.
Questo non autorizza nessun adulto a entrare, con la violenza di un atto sessuale, nello sviluppo della scoperta di sè.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Nulla di nuovo sotto il sole, é una caratteristica di un certo modo di pensare e porsi. Resistere usque ad finem, è l'unica soluzione, per dimostrare se non l'altro che anche l'ultima voce del coro ha la sua dignità e non può e non deve essere demonizzata. E certi toni da "Lei non sa, signora mia ...." o certe rigidità unilaterali non aiutano una obiettiva valutazione degli eventi ma soprattutto una imparziale e serena valutazione delle altru opinioni. Che forse sarebbe meglio non ci fossero? Forse si, sembra


 Bellissimo esempio di non voler riconoscere le altrui opinioni.
Su una violenza su minore.


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi dispiace che tu sia allibito che io dia lo stesso rispetto a ragazzini e ragazzinee che dia responsabilità a uomini e donne nello stesso modo.
> 
> 
> Credo che sull'autobiografia che si costruiscono le persone e i significati che attribuiscono ai propri vissuti infatili e adolescenziali ci sarebbe da approfondire.
> ...


*tutti* abbiamo naturalmente condannato questo tipo di violenza con decisione  ; la divisione sta in chi afferma che vi è  differenza nel metabolizzarla in quanto maschio o femmina e la relativa influenza per il loro futuro adulto.
personalmente penso che una femmina abbia più fragilità in questo senso.
certo ...se invece parliamo delle violenze pedofile(anche a tredici) ..in quel caso il trauma è decisamente sullo stesso piano.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> *tutti* abbiamo naturalmente condannato questo tipo di violenza con decisione ; la divisione sta in chi afferma che vi è differenza nel metabolizzarla in quanto maschio o femmina e la relativa influenza per il loro futuro adulto.
> personalmente penso che una femmina abbia più fragilità in questo senso.
> certo ...se invece parliamo delle violenze pedofile(anche a tredici) ..in quel caso il trauma è decisamente sullo stesso piano.


 *Questa è* una violenza pedofila per la differenza di età e di ruolo e per la fragilità del soggetto.

Mica nessuno ha detto che un ragazzo o una ragazza di quell'età che fa sesso con un coetaneo in un contesto di parità verrebbe certamente traumatizzata. Non è neanche certo che sarebbe comunque un'esperienza positiva (altrimenti tutti lasceremmo casa libera senza controllo ai figli con preservativi sul comodino...).


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Luglio 2009)

io ho letto di alcuni che le danno della cogliona, la prenderebbero a calci in culo altri che non merita la galera.
quindi non mi pare che tutti condannino veramente l'assistente sociale.
per alcuni un buffetto e un richiamo sarebbe sufficiente.
ribadisco che se al posto del tredicenne ci fosse stata UNA tredicenne credo le condanne sarebbero state ben più decise e le battutine su pierina e il professore non sarebbero state fatte.E se quella tredicenne fosse vostra figlia ho come il sospetto che non vi verrebbe in mente la fenech..
Ricordo che il chirurgo che aveva avuto una realzione con una tredicenne (lo scoprì la madre con sms) fu IMMEDIATAMENTE sospeso e finì col suicidarsi.
mah.
se c'è posto sul pianeta mi unisco all'aperitivo


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Questa è* una violenza pedofila per la differenza di età e di ruolo e per la fragilità del soggetto.
> 
> Mica nessuno ha detto che un ragazzo o una ragazza di quell'età che fa sesso con un coetaneo in un contesto di parità verrebbe certamente traumatizzata. Non è neanche certo che sarebbe comunque un'esperienza positiva (altrimenti tutti lasceremmo casa libera senza controllo ai figli con preservativi sul comodino...).


tecnicamente certamente sì..., condannabile ancora sì..ma se diciamo che equivale a quella di un pedofilo stiamo bestemmiando , secondo me


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ho letto di alcuni che le danno della cogliona, la prenderebbero a calci in culo altri che non merita la galera.
> quindi non mi pare che tutti condannino veramente l'assistente sociale.
> per alcuni un buffetto e un richiamo sarebbe sufficiente.
> ribadisco che se al posto del tredicenne ci fosse stata UNA tredicenne credo le condanne sarebbero state ben più decise e le battutine su pierina e il professore non sarebbero state fatte.*E se quella tredicenne fosse vostra figlia ho come il sospetto che non vi verrebbe in mente la fenech..*
> ...


sarebbe sempre meglio evitare di tirare in ballo i figli in discussioni che rimangono in ambito generale .oltretutto quello che si farebbe in momenti disgraziati non fa testo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> tecnicamente certamente sì..., condannabile ancora sì..ma se diciamo che equivale a quella di un pedofilo stiamo bestemmiando , secondo me


 Non capisco perché questa non è una violenza pedofila.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarebbe sempre meglio evitare di tirare in ballo i figli in discussioni che rimangono in ambito generale .oltretutto quello che si farebbe in momenti disgraziati non fa testo


Non mi sembra che sia sbagliato per capire una situazione immedesimarcisi.
Certo è meglio immedesimarsi in un ruolo adulto con un legame genitoriale che immaginarsi di essere noi a quell'età, perché in questo caso è molto più facile attribuire a un tredicenne capacità di relazione, raziocinio e gestione dei sentimenti che sono nostri attuali o di noi ventenni piuttosto che reali di uno di quell'età.


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non capisco perché questa non è una violenza pedofila.


ripeto
tecnicamente sì.
ma fare sesso con una trentenne (sciagurata) magari piacente e con la quale si ha anche un certo feeling .
ed essere brutalmente sodomizzati ..c'è tanta differenza


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non capisco perché questa non è una violenza pedofila.


 perchè non credo che sia una pulsione irrefrenabile e solo sessuale per ogni bambino/ragazzino che si vede...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ripeto
> tecnicamente sì.
> ma fare sesso con una trentenne (sciagurata) magari piacente e con la quale si ha anche un certo feeling .
> ed essere brutalmente sodomizzati ..c'è tanta differenza


Allora il discrimine consiste nel rapporto omosessuale, nella piacevolezza dell'abusatore e nel rapporto che l'abusante riesce a instaurare con l'abusato compiendo dunque prima di una violenza fisica una violenza psicologica? 
La maggior parte dei pedofili ha un rapporto affettivo con l'abusato (oltrettutto è quasi sempre un parente o un educatore) , con il quale l'abusante tende a creare un rapporto di complicità ed è proprio per questo che restano a lungo o per sempre sensi di colpa nell'abusato.
Sensi di colpa che possono portare a negare che ci sia stato abuso. Su questo esiste una letteratura nei manuali di psicologia.
Infatti il rapporto di subordinarietà nella legislazione  costituisce un'aggravante e non più un'attenuante (come nel codice Rocco).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> perchè non credo che sia una pulsione irrefrenabile e solo sessuale per ogni bambino/ragazzino che si vede...


 Non è che i pedofili siano tutti uguali.
Inoltre la maggior parte sono parenti che non solo approfittano del rapporto di parentela, ma provano questi impulsi proprio perché vi è il rapporto di parentela.


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è che i pedofili siano tutti uguali.
> Inoltre la maggior parte sono parenti che non solo approfittano del rapporto di parentela, ma provano questi impulsi proprio perché vi è il rapporto di parentela.


 che però violenterebbero qualsiasi bambino/ragazzo a tiro e non so quanto questo sia il caso.
che poi lei comunque vada punita secondo legge e senza distinzione se uomo o donna sono d'accordo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> che però violenterebbero qualsiasi bambino/ragazzo a tiro e non so quanto questo sia il caso.
> che poi lei comunque vada punita secondo legge e senza distinzione se uomo o donna sono d'accordo.


 Non è così.
E, ripeto, il rapporto para-affettivo è spessissimo presente.
Ovvio non in chi fa turismo sessuale, che comunque si para dietro a un presunto consenso dei piccoli brasiliani o brasiliane di strada (tra l'altro dai poveri piccoli sbandierato) o dei piccoli o piccole tailandesi.


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è così.
> E, ripeto, il rapporto para-affettivo è spessissimo presente.
> Ovvio non in chi fa turismo sessuale, che comunque si para dietro a un presunto consenso dei piccoli brasiliani o brasiliane di strada (tra l'altro dai poveri piccoli sbandierato) o dei piccoli o piccole tailandesi.


 il rapportyo para-affettivo è presente perchè parenti...la signora in questione da quanto è dato sapere non si è "giustificata" col dire che il ragazzo era consenziente, ma che se ne era innamorata....ti dirò che se una zia dice la stessa cosa del nipte non ci credo, a questa signora SAREI propenso di più a credere...non che sia un'attenuante, capiamoci, ma una differenza c'è. e che comunque non deve venire considerata in sede giudiziaria...ma in sede "morale" io credo, forse sbagliando, di si...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> il rapportyo para-affettivo è presente perchè parenti...la signora in questione da quanto è dato sapere non si è "giustificata" col dire che il ragazzo era consenziente, ma che se ne era innamorata....ti dirò che se una zia dice la stessa cosa del nipte non ci credo, a questa signora SAREI propenso di più a credere...non che sia un'attenuante, capiamoci, ma una differenza c'è. e che comunque non deve venire considerata in sede giudiziaria...ma in sede "morale" io credo, forse sbagliando, di si...


Il fatto che dica è di essersi innamorata non è un'attenuante perché fa parte delle giustificazioni che non giustificano nessun atto in sè disdicevole e nello specifico reato.
Poi qualcuno mi dovrebbe spiegare come ci si possa innamorare di un tredicenne border line e soprattutto considerare valido il suo consenso.


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il fatto che dica è di essersi innamorata non è un'attenuante perché fa parte delle giustificazioni che non giustificano nessun atto in sè disdicevole e nello specifico reato.
> Poi qualcuno mi dovrebbe spiegare come ci si possa innamorare di un tredicenne border line e soprattutto considerare valido il suo consenso.


 io non sto giustificando nulla e ho anche detto anche io che non è un'attenuante. che abbia qualche problema anche lei è evidente. PER me altrettanto, e ripeto forse sbagliando, evidente che il problema non è di pedofilia.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> io non sto giustificando nulla e ho anche detto anche io che non è un'attenuante. che abbia qualche problema anche lei è evidente. PER me altrettanto, e ripeto forse sbagliando, evidente che il problema non è di pedofilia.


che lei abbia problemi - come ogni pedofilo - è un fatto. dire che non è pedofilia, lo trovo discutibile. se uno psicopatico ammazza qualcuno, non credo diresti che non è omicidio perché l'assassino ha problemi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> io non sto giustificando nulla e ho anche detto anche io che non è un'attenuante. che abbia qualche problema anche lei è evidente. PER me altrettanto, e ripeto forse sbagliando, evidente che il problema non è di pedofilia.


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pedofilia

"La *pedofilia* è una forma di devianza sessuale che consiste nell'attrazione sessuale da parte di un soggetto sessualmente maturo nei confronti di soggetti che invece non lo sono ancora, cioè in età pre-puberale, ossia bambini o preadolescenti non ancora sviluppati fisicamente. Benché non ci sia un limite d'età ben preciso, perché esso varia da persona a persona e da cultura a cultura, nel mondo occidentale tale limite oscilla generalmente tra i 12 e 15 anni. (...) La pedofilia femminile
«Parlare di donne pedofile non è né comune né semplice, difatti, al termine pedofilia si associa automaticamente, nell’immaginario collettivo, la figura di un uomo: giovane, di mezza età o anziano, dall’aspetto del pervertito o dalle sembianze “umane”, ma pur sempre di sesso maschile. In realtà la pedofilia colpisce sia uomini che donne. Essa come quella maschile, può celarsi all’interno delle mura domestiche, tra segreti, sentimenti di amore ed odio e rapporti pericolosi o “sfamarsi” all’esterno, ricercando altrove gli oggetti dei suoi spasmodici ed incomprensibili desideri. L’abuso sessuale di un bambino, sia se abbia avuto uno scenario intrafamiliare o extrafamiliare, presenta un comune denominatore: è definito dalle donne molestatrici come “espressione d’amore, di educazione e di cura”.[13]»
La pedofilia femminile è un dato di fatto scomodo ed inquietante, un tabù molto radicato e sorretto non solo dal silenzio e dalla paura delle piccole vittime abusate, ma anche da fortissime barriere, nelle coscienze di ciascuno di noi, che ostacolano ed impediscono il riconoscimento di una donna come potenziale o probabile abusante di bambini. (...)"


Non è pedofilo solo chi serialmente (ma che ne sappiamo che questa non l'abbia già fatto? Perché l'ha detto lei?) abusa di bambini e pre adolescenti.
Ma è pedofilo ogni rapporto che ne abbia le caratteristiche. Non è che la prima volta è accettabile.
Anche nei rapporti tra adulti "normali" ognuno ha le sue prefernze e c'è chi ha abitudini libertine e chi sceglie l'astinenza, ma si tratta sempre di persone che provano attrazione e pulsioni nei confronti di adulti non si può definire non sessuato chi comunque rientra tra i due estremi.


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pedofilia
> 
> "La *pedofilia* è una forma di devianza sessuale che consiste nell'attrazione sessuale da parte di un soggetto sessualmente maturo nei confronti di soggetti che invece non lo sono ancora, cioè in età pre-puberale, ossia bambini o preadolescenti non ancora sviluppati fisicamente. Benché non ci sia un limite d'età ben preciso, perché esso varia da persona a persona e da cultura a cultura, nel mondo occidentale tale limite oscilla generalmente tra i 12 e 15 anni. (...) La pedofilia femminile
> «Parlare di donne pedofile non è né comune né semplice, difatti, al termine pedofilia si associa automaticamente, nell’immaginario collettivo, la figura di un uomo: giovane, di mezza età o anziano, dall’aspetto del pervertito o dalle sembianze “umane”, ma pur sempre di sesso maschile. In realtà la pedofilia colpisce sia uomini che donne. Essa come quella maschile, può celarsi all’interno delle mura domestiche, tra segreti, sentimenti di amore ed odio e rapporti pericolosi o “sfamarsi” all’esterno, ricercando altrove gli oggetti dei suoi spasmodici ed incomprensibili desideri. L’abuso sessuale di un bambino, sia se abbia avuto uno scenario intrafamiliare o extrafamiliare, presenta un comune denominatore: è definito dalle donne molestatrici come “espressione d’amore, di educazione e di cura”.[13]»
> ...


 nonnho detto che è accettabile...non mettermi parole che non ho scritto. se lo considererei accettabile sarei d'accordo con giobbe e non lo sono. non credo che sia questione di pedofilia. pedofilo è qualcuno che prova pulsioni a prescindere...non mi sembra il caso questo. non mi sembra


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> nonnho detto che è accettabile...non mettermi parole che non ho scritto. se lo considererei accettabile sarei d'accordo con giobbe e non lo sono. non credo che sia questione di pedofilia. pedofilo è qualcuno che prova pulsioni a prescindere...non mi sembra il caso questo. non mi sembra


Sembra....
Sembra a te e ad altri.
A me non sembra che si possa non definire pedofilo, a prescindere dalle variabili, alcun rapporto tra persone di quelle età.


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che lei abbia problemi - come ogni pedofilo - è un fatto. dire che non è pedofilia, lo trovo discutibile. se uno psicopatico ammazza qualcuno, non credo diresti che non è omicidio perché l'assassino ha problemi.


esco dal thread perchè non voglio che la discussione si accenda. per voi è sicuramente pedofilia e per me* PARE* non lo sia. ne prendo atto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

http://www.prevenzionepedofilia.it/documento.asp?sotto=5
Dal sito del Moige

Chi è l’abusante?

L'immagine popolare che si ha di solito del pedofilo e' quella di un uomo di una certa eta', generalmente in pensione, che normalmente ha come "vizietto" quello di molestare qualsiasi tipo di bambino gli capiti a tiro.
Le statistiche più recenti, pero', ci dimostrano che il pedofilo ha l'abitudine di molestare bambini, che generalmente è manifesta in queste persone molto presto, intorno ai 15-16 anni; le vittime nella maggior parte dei casi non sono scelte casualmente, ma sono conosciute dal pedofilo, che spesso e' addirittura un parente, un amico o un frequentatore della casa di cui tutti i membri della famiglia hanno una grandissima stima e di solito queste persone non presentano mai particolari anomalie di comportamento.
Praticamente, potrebbe essere una delle tante persone che ogni giorno, nella nostra quotidianità, ci circondano.
L'attrazione erotica che queste persone sentono per i bambini non si traduce necessariamente in atti sessuali completi.
Il pedofilo può limitarsi a spogliare il bambino e a guardarlo, a mostrarsi, a masturbarsi in sua presenza, a toccarlo e accarezzarlo, può convincere il bambino a toccarlo a sua volta e cosi' via. 
Chi viola sessualmente i bambini cerca di soddisfare i propri bisogni, che hanno piu' a che fare con la ricerca di sensazioni di potere, di controllo e di dominio che di piacere sessuale.
La maggior parte dei pedofili di solito non maltratta mai i bambini che riesce ad avvicinare, sia per l'attrazione che prova nei loro confronti, sia perché vuole evitare che essi possano "fare la spia".
Ci sono pero', e non si può dimenticarlo, altri tipi di abusanti la cui attrazione per i bambini associata a forme di sadismo più o meno spinto. 
Si tratta, nella maggior parte dei casi, di individui privi di senso morale, spesso affetti da disturbi mentali, cresciuti in un clima di degrado psicologico, familiare e ambientale, che qualche volta finiscono per uccidere la loro vittima. Sono quasi sempre casi estremi, ma, poiché i media tendono molto ad enfatizzarli, si può avere l'impressione che tutti gli approcci pedofili possano finire in tragedia, il che ovviamente non e'.
torna su 
*D*: Quali tecniche utilizza il pedofilo per adescare il bambino? *R*: Le tecniche che i pedofili utilizzano per adescare i bambini sono di vario tipo, ma con una matrice comune: la seduttività.
C'e' chi in spiaggia corteggia la mamma per poi avvicinare la figlioletta, chi addirittura sposa una donna separata per avere accesso ai bambini, chi cerca di diventare amico di famiglia e ottenere così la fiducia dei genitori, e ancora tantissime altre modi piu' o meno elaborati. 
Questo pero' non significa che tutti i pedofili pianifichino le loro azioni, alcuni agiscono senza premeditazione, lasciandosi condurre dagli eventi e sfruttando semplicemente le occasioni che si presentano.
Secondo studi condotti in diversi paesi occidentali, nell'85% circa dei casi l'abusante e' un familiare, o un membro della famiglia allargata. 
La cosa che comunque sconcerta di più che l'elemento tipico dell'abuso sessuale all'interno di queste famiglie, e' il silenzio. Infatti, si teme che, parlando, il colpevole possa finire nelle mani della giustizia e divenire in questo modo il responsabile dello sgretolarsi della famiglia stessa.

*La pedofilia femminile*

La pedofilia è, anche, al femminile, secondo le stime, in cinque casi su cento, ad abusare sono madri incestuose, ambigue zie, maestre e baby sitter, fino alle “regine per una notte” che, sulle spiagge del Terzo mondo, vanno a caccia di beach boys giovanissimi e indifesi.
Le cause scatenanti sembrano essere:La separazione L’abbandono La perdita 
Alcune donne che hanno subito abusi da bambine attraverso l’attività sessuale pedofila si vendicano degli uomini. Dal ruolo “passivo” che l’ha vista vittima e sottomessa, la donna tenta in tal modo il riscatto ed una propria affermazione in un ruolo “attivo”, ciò è possibile anche grazie alla rivoluzione sociale che la rende così indipendente e libera.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

Legislazione e tutela 
Legge 66 del 15 febbraio 1996.

*NORME CONTRO LA VIOLENZA SESSUALE
Art. 1
*1. Il capo I del Titolo IX del libro secondo e gli articoli 530,539, 541, 542 e 543 del codice penale sono abrogati.
*Art. 2*
1. Nella Sezione II del Capo III del Titolo XII del Libro secondo del codice penale, dopo l'articolo 609, sono inseriti gli articoli da 609-bis a 609-decies introdotti dagli articoli da 3 a 11 della presente legge
*
Art. 3*
1. Dopo l'articolo 609 del codice penale è inserito il seguente:
"art. 609-bis *(violenza sessuale). - *chiunque, con violenza o minaccia o mediante abuso di autorità, costringe taluno a compiere o subire atti sessuali è punito con la reclusione da cinque a dieci anni.
Alla stessa pena soggiace chi induce taluno a compiere o subire atti sessuali: 

abusando delle condizioni di inferiorità fisica o psichica della persona offesa al momento del fatto;
traendo in inganno la persona offesa per essersi il colpevole sostituito ad altra persona.
Nei casi di minore gravità la pena è diminuita in misura non eccedente i due terzi".
*
Art. 4*
1. Dopo l'articolo 609-bis del codice penale, introdotto dall'articolo 3 della presente legge, è inserito il seguente: 
"art. 609-ter (*circostanze aggravanti*). - la pena è della reclusione da sei a dodici anni se i fatti di cui all'articolo 609-bis sono commessi: 

nei confronti di persona che non ha compiuto gli anni quattordici;
con l'uso di armi o di sostanze alcoliche, narcotiche o stupefacenti o di altri strumenti o sostanze gravemente lesivi della salute della persona offesa;
da persona travisata o che simuli la qualità di pubblico ufficiale o di incaricato di pubblico servizio;
su persona comunque sottoposta a limitazioni della libertà personale;
nei confronti di persona che non ha compiuto gli anni sedici della quale il colpevole sia l'ascendente, il genitore anche adottivo, il tutore.
La pena è della reclusione da sette a quattordici anni se il fatto è commesso nei confronti di persona che non ha compiuto gli anni dieci". 
*Art. 5*
1. Dopo l'articolo 609-ter del codice penale, introdotto dall'articolo 4 della presente legge, è inserito il seguente: 
"art. 609-quater (*atti sessuali con minorenne*). - soggiace alla pena stabilita dall'articolo 609-bis chiunque, al di fuori delle ipotesi previste in detto articolo, compie atti sessuali con persona che, al momento del fatto: 

non ha compiuto gli anni quattordici;
non ha compiuto gli anni sedici, quando il colpevole sia l'ascendente, il genitore anche adottivo, il tutore, ovvero altra persona cui, per ragioni di cura, di educazione, di istruzione, di vigilanza o di custodia, il minore è affidato o che abbia, con quest'ultimo, una relazione di convivenza.
Non è punibile il minorenne che, al di fuori delle ipotesi previste nell'articolo 609-bis, compie atti sessuali con un minorenne che abbia compiuto gli anni tredici, se la differenza di età tra i soggetti non è superiore a tre anni.
Nei casi di minore gravità la pena è diminuita fino a due terzi.
Si applica la pena di cui all'articolo 609-ter, secondo comma, se la persona offesa non ha compiuto gli anni dieci".


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Luglio 2009)

*........*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Bellissimo esempio di non voler riconoscere le altrui opinioni.
> Su una violenza su minore.


Pessimo ma costante esempio di come demonizzare l'idea contraria alla propria.
Ammantando mala fede col politicamente corretto nelle forme.
Mi chiedo se è sentito o studiato a tavolino


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Pessimo ma costante esempio di come demonizzare l'idea contraria alla propria.
> Ammantando mala fede col politicamente corretto nelle forme.
> Mi chiedo se è sentito o studiato a tavolino


 Demonizzare cosa?
Mi ero dichiarata allibita (come altre) che si potesse ridacchiare su una violenza su minore.
Ho postato leggi e pareri competenti.
Poi se preferisci demonizzare o screditare, accusando di non rispettare le altrui opinioni, non trovando argomenti ...fai come ti pare.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Demonizzare cosa?
> Mi ero dichiarata allibita (come altre) che si potesse ridacchiare su una violenza su minore.
> Ho postato leggi e pareri competenti.
> Poi se preferisci demonizzare o screditare, accusando di non rispettare le altrui opinioni, non trovando argomenti ...fai come ti pare.



Davvero incredibile come tu riesca sempre a vedere negli altri quello che invece è in te, Persa.
sono sempre gli altri mai tu. Mai. andiamo avanti così ....


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://www.prevenzionepedofilia.it/documento.asp?sotto=5
> Dal sito del Moige
> 
> Chi è l’abusante?
> ...


 moige??????????????????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















ti prego persa, non dirmi che trovi autorevole quello che dice il moige. altro che rivestire le statue del vaticano con mutande....gli metterebbero un saio...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Davvero incredibile come tu riesca sempre a vedere negli altri quello che invece è in te, Persa.
> sono sempre gli altri mai tu. Mai. andiamo avanti così ....


 Sei offensivo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> moige???????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono dichiarazoni di un esperto.
Non mi baso sul principio di autorità del sito, ma di competenza di un esperto che certamente di casi e situazioni ne ha studiate e viste più di me.


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono dichiarazoni di un esperto.
> Non mi baso sul principio di autorità del sito, ma di competenza di un esperto che certamente di casi e situazioni ne ha studiate e viste più di me.


i cosiddetti "esperti" del moigo dicono , A MIO PARERE E PER SENTITO DALLE MIE ORECCHIE, una marea di puttanate. nel marasma sono convinto che più di una cosa è accettabile e condivisibile, ma di solito la probabilità di trovarla è bassa e quindi solo per "pregiudizio" e poca voglia di perdere tempo a cercarle, mi esimo dal leggere o sentirle tutte per estrapolarla dal contesto.


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> nonnho detto che è accettabile...non mettermi parole che non ho scritto. *se lo considererei accettabile sarei d'accordo con giobbe e non lo sono*. non credo che sia questione di pedofilia. pedofilo è qualcuno che prova pulsioni a prescindere...non mi sembra il caso questo. non mi sembra


Neppure io dico che sia accettabile. È da condannare.
Il raziocinio di Persa è logico e condivisibile ma secondo me la prigione per questa ragazza è una pena eccessiva.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Neppure io dico che sia accettabile. È da condannare.
> Il raziocinio di Persa è logico e condivisibile ma secondo me la prigione per questa ragazza è una pena eccessiva.


 La legge così dice.
Gli esperti, che non si preoccupano di reclusione, parlano di responsabilità non differenti tra uomo e donna e di conseguenze sempre gravissime.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Davvero incredibile come tu riesca sempre a vedere negli altri quello che invece è in te, Persa.
> sono sempre gli altri mai tu. Mai. andiamo avanti così ....


davvero incredibile come tu non riesca a sostenere una discussione senza cercare consensi prima di offendere.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarebbe sempre meglio evitare di tirare in ballo i figli in discussioni che rimangono in ambito generale .oltretutto quello che si farebbe in momenti disgraziati non fa testo


e allora perchè dite che la madre ha fatto madre a denunciarla?
se non vuoi vederci tua figlia vedici una ragazzina qualunque.
Non dovrebbe fare differenza credo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e allora perchè dite che la madre ha fatto male a denunciarla?
> se non vuoi vederci tua figlia vedici una ragazzina qualunque.
> Non dovrebbe fare differenza credo.


 Questo argomento è stato lungamente discusso nei confronti per la stesra della legge d'iniziativa popolare fatta alla fine degli anni '70.
Ovvero che dovesse essere lasciato alla vittima la scelta di agire su denucia o se istituire invece la procedura d'ufficio.
Per spiegarlo, come l'hanno spiegato a me, significa di considerare lo stupro alla stregua di tentato omicio che viene perseguito anche se la vittima non sporge denuncia o come le offese che invece dipendono dalla valutazione della parte offesa.
La legge ha poi deciso per la denuncia di parte per non costringere a un processo chi preferisse superare diversamente quel trauma.
Ovvio che non è così quando si tratta di minori (come riportato) perché non si può far carico a un minore di una scelta del genere, anche perché spesso in situazione di dipendenza dallo stupratore. In questi casi è fatto obbligo a chi viene a conoscenza del reato di farne denuncia.
La madre aveva anche un obbligo di legge.

Personalmente come madre mi sarei sentita complice e di compiere un'ulteriore violenza se non avessi denunciato un fatto tanto grave e respensabile del del proseguimento o della reiterazione con altri minori di cui la tizia si sarebbe potuta "innamorare" in seguito.


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e allora perchè *dite *che la madre ha fatto madre a denunciarla?
> se non vuoi vederci tua figlia vedici una ragazzina qualunque.
> Non dovrebbe fare differenza credo.


non ho detto. non mi piace che si nomini mia figlia per favore grazie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho detto. non mi piace che si nomini mia figlia per favore grazie.


Questa suscettibilità la trovo eccessiva.
Qui nessuno ti conosce e tanto meno si sa se hai o no figli, quindi il "se succedesse a tuo/tua figlio/a" ha un valore ipotetico da cui non vedo di cosa ci si possa sentire offese.
E' ben altra cosa dall'augurare che cose brutte possano capitare a te o ai tuoi cari.
Ma in questo caso non è stato nient'altro che un invito a vedere la cosa da altri punti di vista e immedisimarci per meglio valutare.


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Questa suscettibilità la trovo eccessiva.*
> Qui nessuno ti conosce e tanto meno si sa se hai o no figli, quindi il "se succedesse a tuo/tua figli" ha un valore ipotetico da cui non vedo che ci si possa sentire offeso.
> E' ben altra cosa dall'augurare che cose brutte possano capitare a te o ai tuoi cari.
> Ma in questo caso non è stato nient'altro che un invito a vedere la cosa da altri punti di vista e  immedisimarci per meglio valutare.


pesanteeeeeeeee


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> pesanteeeeeeeee


scontro di titani......


----------



## Nobody (27 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ho letto di alcuni che le danno della cogliona, la prenderebbero a calci in culo altri che non merita la galera.
> quindi non mi pare che tutti condannino veramente l'assistente sociale.
> per alcuni un buffetto e un richiamo sarebbe sufficiente.
> ribadisco che se al posto del tredicenne ci fosse stata UNA tredicenne credo le condanne sarebbero state ben più decise e le battutine su pierina e il professore non sarebbero state fatte.*E se quella tredicenne fosse vostra figlia ho come il sospetto che non vi verrebbe in mente la fenech..*
> ...


 Pessima uscita...


----------



## Nobody (27 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> che però violenterebbero qualsiasi bambino/ragazzo a tiro e non so quanto questo sia il caso.
> *che poi lei comunque vada punita secondo legge e senza distinzione se uomo o donna sono d'accordo*.


 Lo abbiamo detto tutti, infatti.


----------



## Nobody (27 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Pessimo ma costante esempio di come demonizzare l'idea contraria alla propria.
> Ammantando mala fede col politicamente corretto nelle forme.
> Mi chiedo se è sentito o studiato a tavolino


 la persona politicamente corretta è sempre la più intransigente verso le opinioni altrui.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pessima uscita...


ah si?
non capisco perchè. Mica ho augurato niente. Vi ho semplicemente invitato ad immedesimarvi nella situazione per esprimere un parere diverso


----------



## Nobody (27 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ah si?
> non capisco perchè. Mica ho augurato niente. Vi ho semplicemente invitato ad immedesimarvi nella situazione per esprimere un parere diverso


Perchè non è corretto "nominare" i figli dei propri interlocutori.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi dispiace che tu sia allibito che io dia lo stesso rispetto a ragazzini e ragazzinee che dia responsabilità a uomini e donne nello stesso modo.
> 
> 
> Credo che sull'autobiografia che si costruiscono le persone e i significati che attribuiscono ai propri vissuti infatili e adolescenziali ci sarebbe da approfondire.
> ...


Scusa ma le personalita' borderline non hanno difficolta' d'apprendimento.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo abbiamo detto tutti, infatti.


no amichino, leggi bene, qualcuno ha detto che la galera sarebbe troppo e che invece sarebbe giusta se si fosse trattato di un rapporto omosessuale. non credo sia necessario dica il nick


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Luglio 2009)

abbbbastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Nobody (27 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no amichino, leggi bene, *qualcuno ha detto che la galera sarebbe troppo e che invece sarebbe giusta se si fosse trattato di un rapporto omosessuale*. non credo sia necessario dica il nick


Allora mi è sfuggito, e non sono d'accordo con questa affermazione... il nick mi sa di immaginarlo, visto il riferimento all'omosessualità....


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora mi è sfuggito, e non sono d'accordo con questa affermazione... il nick mi sa di immaginarlo, visto il riferimento all'omosessualità....


quel culanda di giobbe ovviamente!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























scherzo giobbino eh??


----------



## brugola (27 Luglio 2009)

qualcuno mi fa un suntino?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> qualcuno mi fa un suntino?


----------



## brugola (27 Luglio 2009)

che modi.
non è che son qui a leggere tutti i post del circondario


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusa ma le personalita' borderline non hanno difficolta' d'apprendimento.


 Alcune no altre sì ...come qualsiasi altra persona.
E' facile che chi è disturbato abbia gravi difficoltà di attenzione e concentrazione.
Nello specifico deve averne se i servizi sociali avevano deciso di affiancargli una persona per lo studio.


----------

